# Drone comb...



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

Trying to go to small cell, using 4.9 starter strips. Why do the bees draw out so much of it as drone comb?

Doug


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

That's a good question. I had the same problem this year trying to get the bees to draw out empty frames as small cell. They really prefered to draw it as drone comb, although I have to say it was really nice drone comb.

I'm thinking it was maybe because there was a strong flow on and they were past the big spring population build up. They may have been in the mood to make honey storage comb and extended that size to the brood chamber. I'm going to try again next year, but get the empty frames in as soon as they can fly in the spring.

Other people have had good luck doing this, so I'm going to keep trying. If I can get one hive to work, I'll test it for a while and see if I want to extend it to all of them.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

They simply want a percentage of their hive in drone size comb. Once they have it they will draw the comb size that they need wether it is for brood or storage.

When they draw drone cells do not remove it but move it to the outside of the cluster. There they will either use it for drone or storage, but the likelyhood that they will make more drone comb is diminished.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

This was the first year I did comb honey. Just a few days ago the bees drew out a couple of comb honey frames with large areas of drone cells. The weather has been wet and the flow's about done so those won't be filled this year. I don't know why they want to build those type of cells now as the massacre of the drones will be happening any day.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As Bullseye said, my experience is that they draw drone until they are satisfied with the amount. If you remove it they draw more. If you leave it they eventually get enough and start drawing worker comb.


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

Well, it has been helpful. The bees helped me introduce another form of varroa management. Now I just freeze them when they are capped.

Doug


----------

